# I lost my bestfriend this morning.



## ErikaLynn

So I got a call from my trainer this morning at 4:55, I knew something was wrong, but I didn't answer my phone. Then 5 minutes later my sister came in my room crying, saying that Lana, the mare I've been riding/training for a year, is colicking and she may have to be put down. 

Then at 6:35 my sister told me she didn't make it. She was colicking from 10 at night until 6:30 in the morning.

I'm so upset, she was such a great horse, a bit bratty, but that's what I loved about her. 

It also upsets me because I was at the farm until 9 last night, and she seemed OK, she was manuring and she at her dinner, and the treats I gave her, but she did roll once and she seemed tired (which is not too unusual, because she was super lazy, and always tired). I have seen her roll in her stall a few times, so it didn't seem strange to me. But it makes me think that she was probably colicking then, and I didnt do anything about it. 

I know I shouldn't blame myself, but I cant help but think what if.

Anyway, it just happened so suddenly, she was supposed to be bred at the end of this month. But I got to ride her one last time on Monday, and she got to buck me off one last time too. 

Writing this made me feel a little better...and thanks for reading.


----------



## lacyloo

She was beautiful, Sorry for your loss


----------



## Zimpatico

Oh Erika, I'm so sorry! She was absolutely STUNNING! And Duncraven Winter Series Champion? Very impressive! Please don't blame yourself. A simple roll and a little tired wouldn't have made me very concerned. I feel horrible for you, and send lots and lots of hugs. I'll be thinking of her today, and probably give my boy a few extra kisses when I see him tonight...


----------



## ErikaLynn

Thank you


----------



## Allison Finch

Oh my....I am so sorry!!!

I understand your feeling of loss. I lost my best friend, the stallion in my avatar, recently. We were buddies far beyond just riding and showing. There will be a hole for a good while. Just remember the good times (and the naughty ones).

Our hugs are coming your way.


----------



## Katesrider011

So sorry for your loss! *Hugs*


----------



## MIEventer

I am terribly sorry for your loss Erika, I know how terribly hard it is to loose a beloved friend like our equine companions is. She was absolutely beautiful, and the two of you made a fabulous team!

She'll always be with you Erika.


----------



## equus717

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you healing vibes during this time of sorrow.


----------



## ErikaLynn

Thanks everyone


----------



## A knack for horses

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss hun *big hugs*


----------



## MaggiStar

hugs real sorry


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Sorry for the loss.

Do not be so hard on yourself. There is no way to know that tonight's roll/funny look/laziness is anything other than normal.


----------



## crimsonsky

i'm so sorry for your loss. like others have said - remember the good times and try to remember that this is not your fault. 

*hugs*


----------



## MicKey73

((hugs)) I'm sorry. Please don't beat yourself up over it. You guys were a great team, if there was anything you could've done, you would have.


----------



## Northern

ErikaLynn said:


> ... and she got to buck me off one last time too.


 THAT is cute! My condolences, Erika!


----------



## ErikaLynn

Thanks everyone...I'm starting to feel better. I just talked to my trainer and he said there wasn't anything anyone can do. Even if she was on the operating table right when she showed symptoms it wouldn't have mattered. She did have a good last year of her life, and I'm really glad I got to meet her..she sure did teach me a lot.


----------



## tinyliny

Such a sad day. She was certainly a gorgeous lady. Even if you'd caught it, you might not have been able to do anyhthing. That's pretty fast to go from none or almost no symtoms to put down in about 8 hours. Must have been one of the more serious forms of colick. 
Anyway, I really feel for you and the loss of your beloved mare.


----------



## smrobs

I'm so sorry, she was beautiful. :hug:


----------



## DrumRunner

I am so sorry for your loss..just know that she will always be with you and you'll always have those memories of her..She was gorgeous..I know it won't be soon but I hope things get easier and the hurt starts to go away..


----------



## Marlea Warlea

what an amazing little horse!


----------



## sarahver

This is so tragic, I am sorry for your loss Erika. Don't blame yourself you couldn't have known.

Best wishes.


----------



## NorthernMama

Sorry for the loss of your friend. Hindsight is NOT 20/20 -- it's often jaded by "what ifs" -- don't go there. As you have been told, nothing could have been done. 

Remember good things and take her forward with you.


----------



## BudorePrettyWoman

i understand how you feel at our place there was a mare in foal and she got something along the same lines as colic it was horrible


----------



## spookychick13

I'm sorry.


----------



## AlexS

She certainly was beautiful, so sorry for you Erika.


----------



## fuadteagan

Sorry for your loss, she is very beautiful.


----------



## ArabianLover2456

she is gorgeous! sorry for your loss


----------



## EquineLover

She is beautiful, so sorry.


----------



## Phantomstallion

That must have been a big shock. What a big loss. *Hugs*
She really was a gorgeous mare.:hug:


----------

